# New tablets that beat touchpad for $200



## bcf (Sep 19, 2012)

What's the opinion out there - figure a used 32gb touchpad with case, keyboard and keystone charger could be had for about 200-250 these days. Anything brand new that's comparable? Kindle? Kobo? Other? Thoughts?


----------



## betam4x (Oct 14, 2011)

bcf said:


> What's the opinion out there - figure a used 32gb touchpad with case, keyboard and keystone charger could be had for about 200-250 these days. Anything brand new that's comparable? Kindle? Kobo? Other? Thoughts?


Only if you want to give up a 10" screen...


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

bcf said:


> Only if you want to give up a 10" screen...


I think people forget that HP designed a quality tablet with the TouchPad, they just chose the wrong operating system. Unfortunately all of the features of the TP are not currently supported in Android, ie, the camera, vpn, compass, usb, mass storage. Maybe all that will come with time, but personally I am quite happy with the current state of things as they are. And how many other tablets out there dual boot?


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

You could get Nexus 7 but only if you can go from 10" to 7".


----------



## kaede (Oct 7, 2011)

correction is 9.7" not 10


----------



## Wizardawd (Jun 6, 2012)

I bought 2 32gb touchpads, one with CM7, other stock for $50 and $85 each. They should go quite cheap for 2 reasons:

(1) The new tabs are faster and brand new at $200.

(2) Have support and warranty.

(3) Android on the HPTP is still broken. If it was completely working, I'd say the value is higher. But with no camera, mic, etc... Not worth over $100. Especially when most if not all people bought it new at $100-150, not the original 600. That's why the Touchpad flopped....it didn't sell at that price.

Don't get me wrong, there are still a ton of them going for 200, but it's not worth it. People think that just because they paid $1200 for an LG 37" LCD tv in 2007, it should be worth near $600. Except that you can buy a NEW 37" LED for $350.

Wiz


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Wizardawd said:


> I bought 2 32gb touchpads, one with CM7, other stock for $50 and $85 each. They should go quite cheap for 2 reasons:
> 
> (1) The new tabs are faster and brand new at $200.
> 
> ...


Mic has been working for a while now, though camera still does not.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Nexus 7.

/thread

Seriously, though, if you don't mind the smaller screen and not having a 32GB option, the Nexus 7 beats the Touchpad in every other aspect.


----------



## Team_eP (Aug 24, 2011)

Wizardawd said:


> I bought 2 32gb touchpads, one with CM7, other stock for $50 and $85 each. They should go quite cheap for 2 reasons:
> 
> (1) The new tabs are faster and brand new at $200.
> 
> ...


Where did you find them so cheaply? I had one at fire sale, then got tight on cash and had to sell mine... big regret there, now I want one again. They seem to be the same price everywhere I look, 200-300 dollars. Might as well fork out some extra for a real android tablet. If you could point me in the right direction i would appreciate it!


----------



## lnfound (Oct 14, 2011)

Team_eP said:


> Where did you find them so cheaply? I had one at fire sale, then got tight on cash and had to sell mine... big regret there, now I want one again. They seem to be the same price everywhere I look, 200-300 dollars. Might as well fork out some extra for a real android tablet. If you could point me in the right direction i would appreciate it!


You got me curious, check ebay; 16gb BNIB $175 finished listing, $140 used with case, among others. Not sure where you're getting your figure from, they seem very reasonably priced. I was actually considering selling mine to switch to a Nexus but given they seem to be going quite cheap I'm not prepared to add another $50 to get what, for my purposes, will be used for the same tasks with a smaller screen.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Team_eP said:


> Where did you find them so cheaply? I had one at fire sale, then got tight on cash and had to sell mine... big regret there, now I want one again. They seem to be the same price everywhere I look, 200-300 dollars. Might as well fork out some extra for a real android tablet. If you could point me in the right direction i would appreciate it!


Try Craigs List.


----------



## rtx101 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have 2 TP, one working perfectly and one with a "?" error. I gave the working one to my dad, and moved on to Nexus 7. Still keeping the dead TP and waiting for a solution for "?" problem.


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

Craig list in my area has them priced above $200, not saying it's worth it, but they tend to be higher then ebay. I think to many people a 7 tablet doesn't quite compare. If you are okay with a 7" there are two good choices right now. The nexus 7 has speed, a nice screen and the latest android. The galaxy tab 2 has the features (ir blaster, sd card, back camera) for about the same price.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## viciouzex (Dec 26, 2011)

10" round it off for semetry


----------



## RM22 (Jul 30, 2012)

On the Hardware side, the TP with CM9 is a better tablet than the Motorola Xoom, which sells for about $200. The Xoom does have GPS, HDMI out, and a micro SD slot on its favor. On the performance side, CM9 TP runs Asphalt 7 and Dead Trigger much better at higher settings. I have a Xoom and it's a nice tablet. I don't game much so I'd probably go for a Xoom.

I also have a Nexus 7 and it's just a really nice tablet for the price. Bang for buck, it's just really difficult to beat the Nexus 7. I know it's a 7" screen, but the screen is 720p and I like the portability of it. I do think the TP has the best-looking screen as far as colors and contrast is concerned but nothing wrong with the Nexus 7 and the Motorola Xoom is okay.


----------



## wineaux (Aug 28, 2012)

Kindle Fire HD's look to be serious contenders for the money. Especially once they are rooted. There are both 7" and 10" flavors as well.


----------



## yamaha_wins (Feb 13, 2012)

wondering if you have checked swappa.com for prices?


----------

